# Rebuilding ka24de engine have few questions.



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So I lucked out on getting a engine with intake and ac compressor attached for 100$. Guy said it had a blown head gasket. I have taken it apart and don't see any cracks in gasket or head. But definitely water in oil, looks like some milk chocolate pudding. But any way there is pieces of the timing chain guide every where and a course I pull timing cover and the whole right guide is gone. This one even busted the lower bolt out to the guide. Could this have cause the water leak into the oil?

I'm going take it to a machine shop, and let them do the head and short block rebuild. As I want this to be perfect. But I have never done this before and I need know what a ball park figure should be so I don't get burned on price. I live in tourist town. 

Also what do I tell them I want done? 

And should I go ahead and pull the rods and pistons out to help cut price down some?

Thanks


----------

